# Different power handling drivers in speaker?



## dgm15 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, been searching for a while for this... I am trying to put 3 different power handling drivers in one speaker, drivers rated 70w, 50W and 30W, going in woofer, mid, tweeter order, fed by a 100 W amp.

Is this going to work, I imagine I have to reduce the power going to the tweeter at least but the question is how?

Put some extra resistance in series... Do something extra with Lpads or just limit the volume from the amp? 

More electrical than audio maybe but advice would be very welcome..
Thanks,
David


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

It's probably fine as-is. The crossovers will limit the amount of signal any individual driver gets. And yes, if your design has an attenuation on the tweeter, with a series R or L-pad, then that changes things also.


----------



## dgm15 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks fusseli, 
That's good news, there may well be an Lpad involved and I'll go gentle on the volume anyway


----------



## Verse-n-Chorus (Apr 23, 2013)

If the drivers are in parallel , then if they all have the same resistance ,
the power would be divided evenly between the 3 drivers.
_ more _ or _ less _
100 W / 3 = 33.3 W per driver
.
However , I have read that there is more energy in lower frequencies
so it should work well.
..
I have also ead that woofers blow fom too much power (thermally)
and tweeters blow from too little (leading to noise & distortion)
...
Of course any driver will get fried if your give them way too much power.


----------



## Glen B (Jun 11, 2013)

Those driver numbers are fine. Treble does not require as much power as mids and bass.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Glen B said:


> Those driver numbers are fine. Treble does not require as much power as mids and bass.


And sensitivity (Watts per dB SPL) of mids and tweeters are generally higher than woofers, which helps too. It might only take a couple watts for a tweeter to get the same SPL as a woofer consuming several times more.


----------



## markbakk (Feb 27, 2011)

dgm15 said:


> That's good news, there may well be an Lpad involved and I'll go gentle on the volume anyway


I didn't read about it, but if I missed it, what crossover do you have in mind?


----------

